# walleye recipes..



## kvernum3

Hey just wonderin if anyone has any good walleye recipes....thanks :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

Just tried this one the other night.....Got it from another web site.

4 smaller Walleye Fillets
Seasoned Flour
kosher salt
fresh ground black pepper
1/2 cup chardonay wine
1/2 cup chicken stock
1/4 cup chopped parsley
2 tbsp chopped garlic
1 large sliced onion (slice long way)
1/4 cup diced tomato (seeds and skin removed)
1/4 cup Olive Oil
1/2 lemon juice
1 tsp capers

cover fillets in seasoned flour and fry until brown in Olive oil. take fillets out of pan and set aside....saute the garlic and onions and tomatos in the pan drippings until tender.....add flour to make a roux....add wine and stock....lemon juice, capers and reduce to 1/2......add the walleye fillets and parsley....cover for 10 minutes to warm the fish. Serve over rice or pasta.


----------



## Joltin_Joe

Simplicity at its best-

I eat probably 90% of the fish I catch like this, and most of my buddies love it too.

the coating:
finely crushed ritz crackers
seasonings, measured to taste:
1 part cajun seasoning
1 part garlic salt
1/2 part lowry's
Adjust the amount of seasonings to your own preference.

Dip fillets in eggs, drop them in freezer bag containing the coating, and deep fry at high temp, preferably at least 325 degrees. edit: NOT 425!

After removal from oil place fillets on top of paper towel, sprinkle with salt, and cover with paper towel.

THis recipe is great if you enjoy fried fish with a crunchy crust. THe ritz gives you a very good crunchy coating that is a little bit buttery in taste, and it ends up being great combined with the seasoning.

Anyone else have any good original frying batters?


----------



## kvernum3

Thanks guys I will definately try these recipes out! :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose!

doesn't matter how you cook it, it will still taste good!


----------



## waterwolf

Here is a quick one that we used at shore lunch one day when we forgot the batter.

Take your favorite bag of potato chips (we used dill pickle) and crush the chips inside the bag.

Cut fillets into medium size chunks
Dip in milk (or water) pat dry
drop fillets in bag of chips
place in hot oil, cook until fillets are light brown and flake easily with a fork

Good stuff


----------



## Maverick

Fish Tacos!!!!

Deep fry- put in or on a taco shell then fix them up! Lettuce, onions, tomatoe, guac. and some hot sauce.............
Funny as it sounds, I got the recipe from Chimayo's in Dillon CO.
It is a unconventional way to eat fish, and daamn good too!


----------



## mallard

The best fried walleye I have ever eaten we used spicy hot doritos for the breading.We normally dip the fillet,or chunks in flour,then egg,then crushed potato buds before frying.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

If you want a REALLY CRISPY coating, try this; Beer Batter!!

1/3 cup flour
2/3 cup corn meal teaspoon of baking powder - not soda
Enough beer to make a slurry. Not mud, but not too watery either. Has to be a texture that you can dredge a fillet in and have a good coating.
Stir well and put in the fridge for at least 20 minutes - longer is great.

Dip fillet in and cover with salt and pepper - fry quick.

Eat quicker...
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

